# Most common pads?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

whats the most use polishing pads? am using 3M at the min an looking for a change any adive?


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Dodo juice fin pads


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lake Country or Buff & Shine Hex pads are the most common.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Lake Country or Buff & Shine Hex pads are the most common.


This.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Would have said Lake Country or CG Hex Logic.

Any reason you're looking to change from 3M pads? They do the job well.


----------

